# check my guy



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

from my Oct 2012 spawn wat should i try to do to inprove on him


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! In only three months? Do you power grow? And I would breed him to a over half moon of similar color because it looks like he is badly, if even reaching 180 degrees.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry! Meant to say barely!


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

ok yea power growing is so hard lol i have a spawn that came off a rosetail some of them are HM OHM and 1 that look like it's going to be a bad rosetail but they r not copper tho wat i'll have to do is check the copper females to see if any of them have good branching 
this guy came from same spawn too


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

wow your fish are beautiful!


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

thx trying very hard to inprove them , back in 2010 i got a copper butterfly male that look all most like the 1 in the first post but not dark from 1 of my friends , got a female she was green/black from other friend but at that time i did not know about branching and how to tell them none of the other guys had no ideas eather they use to breed any thing to any thing so now i'm trying to get it clean up,oh most of the spawn like like male in the 2nd pic


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

You should be proud of what you have achieved


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm i'm but still have a long way to go with that copper line couse the male i use last july was from a pet store , show a bit of yellow in the ventrals fins so now i have some of them that are not to sure wat to call them lol i show u 1 i realy like but not sure i want to work that line ,the first spawn show some purple copper too


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

They all need an HM spread and sharpness in the caudal edges. Try to find a nicely branched girl with 180 spread and SHARP edges.

The second and third boys also have kind of spiky (messy) dorsal and anal fins, so if you are breeding these, make sure that the female is also very clean in those areas.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

When looking for someone to add to the line, look for a clean dorsal, level anal, and long first and last rays in their tail and first rays in dorsal to give it that sharpness. Also try to look for an OHM to give them more of a spread.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i see wat you mean about them i must look for that spikey look in the others too


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

i may have to inport a OHM i dont think i will find 1 here in Barbados in copper i'll make a check ask a few guys i have some juvies comeing up but they are not copper like this guy


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

wat u all think about him so far


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

That one is by far the best fish you've listed. He's still young, so give him time to balance out and make sure. But he has a pretty good caudal, though still not super sharp, it's a lot nicer than your others. Good dorsal, too, and from what i can tell, a pretty good (though maybe slightly angled) anal fin. I like this guy and think you should keep an eye on him.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

yea i think so too was check the rest of the spawn n came across 2 females same color as him , the avatar is 1 from same spawn


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Man I wish you lived in the states, I would sooooo buy a pair off you O.O Your fish are stunning


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty fish.


----------

